# My Latest



## JohnU (Sep 11, 2013)

These are a few of a recent group I just finished for a local benefit for a young boys illness.  The first is an Atrax from a blank I made.  I received a few of these kits from Ed and Dawn as "Freebies" in an order.  I wasnt sure if I liked them at first but Im finding it hard to let this one go. I like the class and simplicity of the Atrax and how it doesnt out do but brightens the blank. Thanks guys!
The second is a black ti baron made of sap with some heart wood of Amboyna burl.   The last is a blue and pearl swirl Jeff Powell Pine Cone blank on a Triton. I never get tired of turning these blanks and love how the resin and cone work so well together.  This one reminds me of a winter scene.  All comments welcome.  Thanks


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 11, 2013)

Those are great. I cannot seem to get rnough of that straight, elegant look of the Atrax. I really need to make some.

That pinecone is pretty wicked, too. Looks like 100 islands in the sky.

Keep it up, John.


----------



## Teeball (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful, each and everyone. :good:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking good John.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 11, 2013)

Very nice set of pens.  Hope that they bring a great price for the child.

I love the amboyna burl pen.  Classy in my eyes.


----------



## ossaguy (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow,those all look outstanding! The pinecone pen is my favorite,that's the nicest one I've ever seen.




Steve


----------



## evan bahr (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree, the pinecone one is my favorite.


----------



## BSea (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the 1st one the best.  I've never done an atrax because I like to do custom finials.  If there was a model that would allow for that, I think this would be my go to kit.


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the color,the wood and the design, it's very pleasing and refreshing! Nicely turned. Just stunning. Absolutely a super pen!


----------



## wright_714 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a couple of the pine cone blanks. Do they turn pretty cleanly or did you have to fill in with CA at some point? Well done on all your work there.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks all.  I delivered them last night with very good reception.  I just hope the crowd is willing to spend some money for the worthy cause. 



wright_714 said:


> I am thinking of getting a couple of the pine cone blanks. Do they turn pretty cleanly or did you have to fill in with CA at some point? Well done on all your work there.



I've turned several of Jeff Powell's pinecone blanks with no problems. I like to use them for donations because its usually something nobody has ever seen before.  Their great attention getters and they turn very easy.  Occasionally you might find a small pin hole like air bubble but a little medium ca in the hole before the ca finish and you never ever see it.  I apply a few coats of thin ca first, to be soaked up in the cone before my medium ca layers and its all good.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 13, 2013)

Well done John Awesome pens.


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 13, 2013)

It is hard to appreciate the amboyna next to the other two.  The color combination on the first is perfect, but that pinecone blows me away!  Great stuff.

Harry


----------



## jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

That pine cone Triton looks nice on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## joefrog (Sep 24, 2013)

You have won the internet for the day! Nice work!


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 24, 2013)

Front page, eh?  Congrats.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2013)

jeff said:


> That pine cone Triton looks nice on the front page :biggrin:




An EXCELLENT choice and it could not happen to a NICER guy---congratulations John!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:

(Afterthought:  It IS a COOL pen!!)


----------



## JohnU (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank You Jeff!!!!   It came as a shock and made my week!  Fantastic work by Jeff Powell!  I had the easy part.


----------



## cschimmel (Sep 24, 2013)

Great pens,   combinations are perfect.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 25, 2013)

This is one of those threads that I keep coming back to look at... great looking pens man!


----------



## OZturner (Sep 25, 2013)

A great Trio of Pens. 
It is hard to choose one over the others, as with my my kids, I love 'em all. 
Perfect selection of Pens to match the blanks.


----------

